# All About Wordpress - Themes, Plugins, Tips and Tweaks



## DigitalDude (Mar 10, 2008)

*lh6.google.com/thinkdigitaldude/R9Tv1T34E-I/AAAAAAAAAB0/e7lOS5P8JNQ/s400/wplogomed.jpg​ 
I have been using wordpress for a long time. People who are already hooked up to it will know that it is a great piece of software and is infinitely extensible. As many people are now turning to hosted wordpress from their free blogs, thought I would share my experiences and resources here. 


*Official **Wordpress** Links*

Download - *wordpress.org/download (the main stuff)
Themes - *themes.wordpress.net (tons of themes can be searched by various conditions)
Plugins - *wordpress.org/extend/plugins (top reason for the popularity of Wordpress)
Documentation a.k.a Codex - *codex.wordpress.org/Main_Page (the place you'll probably never visit unless someone says RTFM  )
Support Forum - *wordpress.org/support (the place you'll rush to if you have screwed up your blog big time)


*DOWNLOAD AND INSTALLATION*

Installation of Wordpress is pretty simple. Just download the zip file, unzip it, edit the 'wp-config-new.php' with your mysql database details and rename it to 'wp-config.php', upload all the files to the server through FTP, point to your domain and complete the installation. Thats it  If you are clueless, there is a thread by Giga on installing Wordpress locally. The installation part should come in handy.



*THEMES*

One of the biggest concern for a wordpress newbie is choosing a right theme for the blog. Settling on a theme is pretty difficult decision to make. Apart from the official links another important website to visit is **weblogtoolscollection.com* by Mark. New themes, Plugins are released here and there is a lot of discussion on Wordpress. So if you are serious about blogging I recommend either visiting it regularly or subscribing to the feed.

A website that is more similar and as useful as the official themes site is *www.wpthemesfree.com It contains a HUGE collection of wordpress themes on a number of categories. The difference is that the official wordpress theme site (and also the WebLogToolsCollection) does not allow the submission of Sponsored Themes. For more info regarding the issue of sponsored themes visit this site Lorelle.

So If you are undertaking the adventure of finding a great theme for you blog please stop by the following places before you go rampant on Google 

*10+1 Tips for Choosing a WordPress Theme* (Concise and Quick)

*Choosing a Wordpress Theme* (More Detailed and a bit old. But a 'must read'.)


From The Smashing Magazine Blog (an Excellent Design Resource) :

100 Excellent Free WordPress Themes

*83 Beautiful Wordpress Themes You (Probably) Haven’t Seen*

21 Fresh, Usable and Elegant Wordpress Themes

10 Fresh, Elegant and Clean Wordpress Themes

8 Fresh Wordpress Themes



*PLUGINS*

It is a fact that the number one reason for the popularity of Wordpress is the extensibility through plugins. There are a ton of them out there. Plugins can be easily downloaded from the official plugins directory by searching for what you want. A few resources to look first are listed below:

50 Best WordPress Plugins for Power Blogging

*WORDPRESS GOD: 300+ Tools for Running Your WordPress Blog* (this is a HUGE page.. its a triumph if you can go through the entire thing  )



I will periodically post more info about themes, individual plugins, other tips and tweaks  Others who use wordpress are also welcome to post useful resources for wordpress. You can also post any queries regarding wordpress, the themes, plugins or any wordpress specific help that you need.


[Wordpress Logo Courtesy: 3nhanced ]


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 10, 2008)

well compiled. Sure it will be useful for beginners!


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Mar 10, 2008)

good work !


----------



## adi007 (Mar 10, 2008)

wow...this is want i wanted...
looking for more posts....


----------



## salilrane (Mar 14, 2008)

awsome.....tutorial ........................

nice job


----------



## New (Mar 15, 2008)

Nice tut..You have made  a nice blog.


----------



## adi007 (Mar 17, 2008)

small contribution from me 

Tutorial on how to add *img72.imageshack.us/img72/9810/saveaspdfwe5.jpg option to every posts in wordpress or websites....
 link to the tut


----------



## ThinkFree (Mar 17, 2008)

Great work


----------



## adi007 (Mar 20, 2008)

Another small tut from me...

*Adding Shoutbox in wordpress
**img247.imageshack.us/img247/1977/shoutboxju4.jpg​Read it here


----------



## topgear (Mar 20, 2008)

Great work for newbies like me. Inspired very much. ( Will start a blog on wordpress soon . Thanks.

^^ Will check that for sure pal.


----------



## DigitalDude (Mar 22, 2008)

good work there adi.. I also have a few other ways which I will post later 

for now:

*Few Installation Fundas for Wordpress* 


Installing Wordpress Locally i.e. in your PC  
*Install WordPress Locally - 1 Of 2*
*Install WordPress Locally - 2 Of 2*


Installing Wordpress in a USB Stick  
*How to install Wordpress on a USB stick*


Installing Themes and Plugins with OnClick Plugin and Firefox Extension
*OneClick Plugin and Firefox Extension*


Post-Installation Checklist
*WordPress: The Complete Post-Install Checklist*

and finally
*Wordpress Blog Maintanence Checklist* 


a few old articles but still very relevant 


_


----------



## superboysahil (Mar 23, 2008)

If u dont want to go through all this then..

i have a website that allows you to use wordpress technology to the max. u can also put your adsense or any html code. You also have a large variety of themes to choose and can have a theme uploaded especially for you.

And its Free!


Not giving the link as I dont want to be a spammer so PM me


----------



## DigitalDude (Mar 23, 2008)

^^^ I guess you are using wordpress mu.

there is a lot of difference between working a 9 to 5 job and having your own company...  a lot of people like to be the latter and to the people who wants to be the former this is not the thread 




_


----------



## superboysahil (Mar 24, 2008)

yep me using that script


----------



## DigitalDude (Mar 27, 2008)

New list of some excellent themes has been posted by Smashing Magazine:

20 More Free First-Class Wordpress Themes



> (Aryayush would love this theme  *www.7graus.com/tech/wordpress/leopress/
> 
> The tiger is striking again; now in WordPress. This 3-column WordPress theme looks exactly like the user interface in *Mac OS X Leopard* looks like. The navigation is also similar. Have fun tweaking the Leopard for your needs.)


 


> A facebook like theme  *foxinni.com/my-themes/facebook-layouts-wordpress-theme/


 
A useful post from weblogtoolscollection:

10 Plugins To Combat Comment Spam

From DailyBlogTips:

8 Post Types To Expand and Highlight Your Blog’s Content

and a useful tool Zemanta: Content Suggestion Engine For Bloggers



_


----------



## topgear (Mar 29, 2008)

* Thanks DigitalDude & Gigacore*
I am now rolling my blog @ :
**topgeartopspeed.wordpress.com/*


----------



## DigitalDude (Mar 30, 2008)

*Wordpress 2.5 has been released*

*wordpress.org/development/2008/03/wordpress-25-brecker/

I can a number of changes to make the admin interface more intutive. A few irritating problems in the WYSIWYG editor is also gone.. its more fluid and frequently used settings are made prominent (like changing permalink of a post). The gallery feature is also quite cool. See the sneak peek and screencast to know about the new changes.

Download it *wordpress.org/download/


Other posts related to WP 2.5 Release:

*Screencast and WordPress 2.5 RC2*

*2.5 Sneak Peek*

_________________________________________________________________________________________________

Also vote for Wordpress in the Webware 100 Awards (Publishing & Photography Category):

*s.wordpress.org/images/2008/webware100.png


*www.webware.com/html/ww/100/2008/vote_publish.html?compid=103450


_


----------



## adi007 (Mar 30, 2008)

i have upgraded my wordpress to latest version....
yepeee......this was my first upgrade...
i must say this new version looks cool..
BTW to those people who are afraid or dunno anything about upgrading there is a plugin called wordpress automatic plugin....

I have no words to describe this plugin....wonderful plugin...
i upgraded the wordpress via it within 5 mins.....it will do all the tasks...
it's as easy as installing a windows software by clicking next,next....

get it from *techie-buzz.com/wordpress-plugins/wordpress-automatic-upgrade-plugin.html


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 30, 2008)

5 mins? I use Instant Upgrade and it takes hardly 30 seconds.  


By the way, Chris pearson released a Theme: Thesis . Is it good? Planning to buy a change my theme for sometime now...


----------



## DigitalDude (Mar 30, 2008)

@adi
its always better to give the wordpress.org url for plugin downloads  though you mentioned the author's website 

Wordpress Automatic Upgrade Plugin
*wordpress.org/extend/plugins/wordpress-automatic-upgrade/


@drgrudge

I like pearson's themes esp neoclassical but I find it hard to customise the CSS and theme files.. too complicated  same for K2 theme also
but I dunno... since its a paid theme it must have a lot of customisation options in the admin panel itself (just a guess)

also check these websites *premiumthemes.net and *wpremix.com


----------



## adi007 (Mar 30, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> 5 mins? I use Instant Upgrade and it takes hardly 30 seconds.
> 
> 
> By the way, Chris pearson released a Theme: Thesis . Is it good? Planning to buy a change my theme for sometime now...


WPAU has carried out task like backup of the database,backup of web space etc,. before up gradation....and moreover i choose the manual method in it not the automatic one...

is there any live demo of thesis avilable..?


----------



## adi007 (Apr 9, 2008)

Another small tutorial from me...


> Wanna create a Random post option in your wordpress blog just like Random article option in Wikipedia…..?
> 
> *img180.imageshack.us/img180/3091/randomad2.png​
> Then read this small tut…..
> ...


Source


----------



## hsr (Apr 10, 2008)

GR8 tut DD you are always D Best !!!
^^ adi, how'd ya get a .info domain? free or what? please tell me if it's less than 1000 a year, i don't need hosting... just redirection.


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 10, 2008)

^^^
at present .info is Rs.99/- for first year and then Rs.300+ for subsequent years..

but I would advise to go for a .com itself as you'll be paying the same Rs.300+ per year and also .com has good respect than .info 

adi went for .info probably because .com is not available I guess 

_


----------



## adi007 (Apr 10, 2008)

@hari_sanker_r:Thanks for the compliments..

i brought the domain and webspace from Cyrus_the_virus for one year...
Refer the thread *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=74717
for more info

If you just want the domain then be quick coz in *www.godaddy.com/ you will get the .info domain for 1$(39 or 40 rs) for first year...It's their new .info promotion scheme...

Don't think that .info is inferior with respect to .com...
Just google for "upload shoutbox in wordpress" ...You will find my site in the first result..I came to know about this from Awstats 

But i must say that .info is not as famous as .com...but i am sure it will be coz allmost all names and keywords in .com has already been alloated...

Hey i just forget to tell,...you will get .co.cc redirection for free
visit *www.co.cc/ 
ex:i have made *www.adiworld.co.cc/ for free..check it out...

But i prefer .info or .com...
@Digitaldude:Yup that's the second reason i opted for .info coz aditech.com is already taken...


----------



## adi007 (Apr 11, 2008)

Another small tip from me


> *The mistake in made with my RSS feeds…
> 
> **img377.imageshack.us/img377/5663/resizeofrssboiteff3.png​RSS feeds are a must have feature in any blog or site.Now-a-days no one is having enough time to manually navigate to their favorite web blogs or sites in order to view new or updated articles.
> 
> ...



Source


----------



## iMav (Apr 13, 2008)

guys what about seo tools


----------



## ravi_9793 (Apr 13, 2008)

iMav said:


> guys what about seo tools


*1) All in one SEO

*wp.uberdose.com/2007/03/24/all-in-one-seo-pack/

**2) Sociable
*www.maxpower.ca/sociable/2006/01/26/
*


----------



## iMav (Apr 14, 2008)

my turn my turn to suggest some plugins



			
				Manan said:
			
		

> The ones I have installed so far:
> 
> *Embedded Video Link* - A plugin to integrate various video  links as videos in your blog posts. It supports almost all video portals and  most commonly video formats. (Download)
> 
> ...


----------



## IT Idiot (Apr 14, 2008)

you guys have forgot the feedburner.. there is loads of option in publicize


----------



## iMav (Apr 15, 2008)

a friend of mine recommended these:



			
				Manan said:
			
		

> 7. Google (XML) Sitemaps Generator (Download)
> 
> 8. WP-Stats (Download)


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 15, 2008)

I use the foll. plugins in most of my blogs in addition to a few more depending on the blog 

*img505.imageshack.us/img505/2522/blogpluginsvj1.th.jpg


_


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 15, 2008)

Excellent Tutorial


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 15, 2008)

Good work.
I am glad of using WP.


----------



## iMav (Apr 15, 2008)

@dd: dragon design sitemap generator is amazing ... thanks for that


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 17, 2008)

Yesterday I was scrolling through "Fastrack to Blogging", wherein I encountered a para saying,

"For starters,there are 53 themes to choose under the presentation tab.For those knowing CSS,the paid version of WP allows the use of custon CSS file. *Free service users cannot use a custom CSS file, but the effects can be previewed.* "

Can you plz explain me the above line?

I downloaded a WP theme from net & it was in a .zip containing some .php files & a .CSS file.I want to use it for my WP blog.Can it be used??  
*I am using Free WP account,not paid.*

The above confused me


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 17, 2008)

^^^^
*faq.wordpress.com/2006/05/07/wordpresscom-vs-wordpressorg/

you can't upload your own themes and plugins for wordpress.com it is just a free blog hosting service by Automattic (wordpress's parent company) using the wordpress.org software... wordpress.com blogs doesnot have the flexibility like blogspot.com

while this thread is for using the wordpress.org software to host our own blog using our own webhosting and domain name...



-


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks for the link, it was informative.
So now I am considering moving to a host.I want only a *Free* one.
Which host do you guys use?


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 17, 2008)

Most of us are on paid hosting... You can buy cheap hosting from Ravi, ahref or cyrus_the_virus in this forum itself 

btw if you want just free hosts, you will again get a sub domain only. refer the thread for creating free forums by gigacore it has some free hosts.


getting a good domain name and hosting is advisable than going for free hosting  maybe you can try some free hosting for some time and then move onto a paid hosting...


_


----------



## iMav (Apr 17, 2008)

hey guys any plugin that will show only post titles and link to the corresponding post on the category page


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 17, 2008)

try this *wordpress.org/extend/plugins/sobeks-post-in-category/ or this *wordpress.org/extend/plugins/page2cat/

another one, but you can display a list of posts from a category anywhere you want *wordpress.org/extend/plugins/postlists/


_


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks for help DD,but I still want only a free host & domain??
I would be grateful, if you could suggest me. 


How is *www.000webhost.com/ ?
Will I be able to install plugins,themes etc?


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 17, 2008)

^^^
yes, that is also a good host. but if you wanna know a lot of them just see *www.freewebhostingtalk.com/

and head onto "Free Webhosting Offers" section 

I can't recommend any particular one cos I have not used one...  also see giga's thread here *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=75983 

_


----------



## iMav (Apr 17, 2008)

@dd that didnt help i want it to show only the title of the post i made in a category in that category ... like:

if i ahve a category - "microsoft" and a post test in it ... when i go to the category page i only want to show test and not the whole post


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 17, 2008)

^^^
ok I understand... I thought the first plugin does that only.. but no 

lemme search now 


_


----------



## iMav (Apr 20, 2008)

*WordPress Category Page Tweaks*



> Editing your category page to make it look better:
> This tut/hack explains how to:
> Show Category Title on top of each category page.
> Show Category Description below the Category Title on each category page.
> ...


[…] Continue Reading…


----------



## iMav (Apr 26, 2008)

Wordpress 2.5.1 is out.

Changelog:

If you download the entire 2.5.1 release, you will be getting over 70 other fixes.  2.5.1 focuses on fixing the most annoying bugs and improving performance.  Here are some highlights:

Performance improvements for the Dashboard, Write Post, and Edit Comments pages.
Better performance for those who have many categories
Media Uploader fixes
An upgrade to TinyMCE 3.0.7
Widget Administration fixes
Various usability improvements
*Layout fixes for IE*

*www.wordpress.org/development/

PS: how do i upgrade my blog without any hassles


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 26, 2008)

^^ 
I use *Instant Upgrade* and never faced any issue.


----------



## iMav (Apr 26, 2008)

awesome ... thanks a lot, worked like a charm


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 27, 2008)

@iMav
thanks for the info  I was in bangalore yesterday.. now will update my blogs 

and instant upgrade is one charm of a plugin 

_


----------



## gdatuk (Apr 27, 2008)

nice useful post


----------



## hullap (Apr 27, 2008)

hi, can anyone tell me how to switch my blog hosted at wordpress to somewhere else without losing  posts, comments etc


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Apr 27, 2008)

database backup !!

login to phpMyAdmin in Cpanel
Export all wp-tables.
Later at new host.. install wp.
import back all contents in tables in new database at new host.
else use some plugin to database back and later restore database using phpmyadmin.


or use wordpress import export options.... see manage section in dashboard... export as xml. later import at new blog as xml. this method kind of easy.

hey is your blog xyz.wordpress.com ?? then only 2nd method works. import export xml in wp manage
you can import to any blog... even own new website.


----------



## hullap (Apr 27, 2008)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> database backup !!
> 
> login to phpMyAdmin in Cpanel
> Export all wp-tables.
> ...


thnx


----------



## Gigacore (Apr 27, 2008)

the hassle free way is to import the xml and export the xml to the new site


----------



## Gigacore (Apr 30, 2008)

hi guys, check out my new wordpress theme: *wp-bliss.themebin.com/


----------



## iMav (Apr 30, 2008)

that wud be the fastest loading theme i suppose


----------



## Gigacore (Apr 30, 2008)

hehe.. maybe. coz the total size of images used is *1.59 KB*

Check out the another one: *theoldfarm.themebin.com/ (yet to be released)


----------



## victor_rambo (Apr 30, 2008)

iMav said:


> that wud be the fastest loading theme i suppose


It gives a peaceful feeling too.


----------



## Gigacore (May 4, 2008)

Hi Guys, *The Old Farm* is now available for download.... 

*img255.imageshack.us/img255/495/350pb2.jpg

*Download*


----------



## alucard_cache (May 5, 2008)

wow.. great job dude..


----------



## Gigacore (May 5, 2008)

^ Thanks!

Here's another one: 

*iOrange*​ 
*img406.imageshack.us/img406/8985/460wy1.jpg
*Demo | Download*

​


----------



## iMav (May 6, 2008)

hey guys, the subscribe to comments via email is not working on my site, it doesn't send out a mail? any suggestions?


----------



## Gigacore (May 7, 2008)

use FeedBurner


----------



## iMav (May 7, 2008)

does feedburner have a mail sending option too?


----------



## Gigacore (May 7, 2008)

^ yes it sends updates to ur visitor's email address whenever u post something new.. just like rss.. but it sends email..


----------



## iMav (May 7, 2008)

well i have set the email subscription thingy, but for confirmation does it send comments notifications?


----------



## Gigacore (May 7, 2008)

i think, i won't. Correct me if am wrong. 

And btw, I think there is a plugin to do that job...


----------



## iMav (May 7, 2008)

^^ that's the problem, the plugin is what is not sending the mail

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=822515&postcount=63


----------



## iMav (May 7, 2008)

another little problem:

my post footer on the index page shows the comment count (3 comments, no comments etc) but the post page does not, it has the same footer code, yet it does not show, any ideas?

i found the solution to my problem:

if ur page has the following 
	
	



```
<?php comments_popup_link('No Comments &raquo;', '1 Comment &raquo;', '% Comments &raquo;'); ?>
```
then replace it with:

```
<?php comments_number('No Comments','1 Comment','% Comments'); ?>
```
Note: it will not be a hyperlink so use it on the single post.php file only


----------



## Gigacore (May 11, 2008)

My new WP Theme: ​*
Carbon Page*

Adsense Ready | Widget Ready | 3 Columns | WP 2.5 Ready | Right Sidebar | And more

*img255.imageshack.us/img255/3134/460x345xz2.jpg

*Download / Demo*​


----------



## Gigacore (May 13, 2008)

New theme by me:

*Rabbit Hole*


*img255.imageshack.us/img255/5336/460qi1.jpg​
*DEMO / DOWNLOAD​*


----------



## Gigacore (May 16, 2008)

my new theme:

*Wista*

*img255.imageshack.us/img255/3641/460pu4.jpg

*Demo / Download*​


----------



## iMav (May 16, 2008)

is there any way by which a particular category can be given a different theme? i wanna use this one for my MS category.


----------



## Gigacore (May 16, 2008)

^ I think there is no such options.. if so, let me know..

---------

A minimalistic theme this time:

*Broadcaster*

*img255.imageshack.us/img255/1502/460ro6.jpg

*Demo / Download*​


----------



## iMav (May 19, 2008)

the uselessness of a website is directly proportional to the amount of spamming done  

@giga a lighter shade of header would be nicer IMHO


----------



## Gigacore (May 19, 2008)

thanks for the tip manan bro! Will take care of those shades in my future themes.. 

@ mods, someone please just delete spam post #76


----------



## iMav (May 20, 2008)

can some1 tell me what video plugin or service gives u this kinda video output:

*gizmodo.com/391859/subivor-survival-kit-buy-it-or-you-will-die-in-a-subway-terrorist-attack-maybe


----------



## Gigacore (May 20, 2008)

^ no idea bout that..
----

new theme:
*
San Francisco*

*img255.imageshack.us/img255/91/460ln3.jpg

*Demo / Download*​


----------



## coolpcguy (May 21, 2008)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> database backup !!



Nothing beats WP-DB backup plugin 
*www.ilfilosofo.com/blog/wp-db-backup

On demand back or scheduled hourly/daily/weekly backups emailed to you

EDIt: iMav: tried Viddler?


----------



## Gigacore (May 22, 2008)

well, another minimalistic theme...

*Impress

*img210.imageshack.us/img210/1039/460vc2.jpg

Demo | Download*​


----------



## gxsaurav (May 22, 2008)

I made my blog about few months back in wordpress, check gxsaurav.com

Now, I don't need many features on it nor do I require a zazzy theme, how is the current one? What should I keep in mind for my blog?

Anurag Bhateja an old timer in this forum set it up for me, I just write content & forget about the back end part.


----------



## drgrudge (May 22, 2008)

^^ 
Too flashy. Hard to read. Get a better theme.


----------



## gxsaurav (May 22, 2008)

Maybe transparency like Vista doesn't look nice when seen on Safari on Mac.

Black background with white text is most readable & you can change the background too


----------



## iMav (May 22, 2008)

^^ takes time to load and scrolling becomes slow too


----------



## gxsaurav (May 22, 2008)

Here in my case, both in IE 8 beta 1 & Firefox 3 RC1 it works perfectly.

It will be slow to open the first time but after that it is fast due to pages loading from caching.

This isn't the theme which I m using right now. My real theme is something anurag is making as a Wordpress theme, which is made using Vista Icons, DirectX effects (also openGL & coreImage). Soon that will be up..


----------



## iMav (May 22, 2008)

^^ dude here a lot of people don't have dx 10 cards, including me


----------



## gxsaurav (May 22, 2008)

it won't use any DX 10 effect, it will use DX 7 rendered Directshow content, that's it.


----------



## Cool G5 (May 22, 2008)

@Gx_saurav - My opera became laggy while scrolling through your blog. Why not use a simple theme?

@Everyone - I want to move my blog to a host. How can I move all my earlier posts & comments in the new one?


----------



## Gigacore (May 22, 2008)

^ there are two options.

One is by database backup and another is by import-export xml. Database backup is messy so opt for the import-export xml. 

*In your old blog:*

Go to your wp-admin > Manage > Export > Download Export File

*In your new blog*

wp-admin > Manage > Import > Wordpress > Browse and select the file you exported earlier and click on "Upload file and import".


----------



## gxsaurav (May 22, 2008)

Cool G5 said:


> @Gx_saurav - My opera became laggy while scrolling through your blog



Guys, every browser I checked in whether it is Firefox 3 RC1, IE 8 beta, Opera 9.5 beta or Safari 3.11 I haven't found any lag here. I will look into the code & set one static wallpaper then.



> Why not use a simple theme?


Nope, This is Vistaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa 

Here it goes, my site in all browsers.

*img294.imageshack.us/img294/6629/browsersfn0.th.jpg

Scrolling is fastest in Opera 9.5 ->firefox -> Safari->IE


----------



## coolpcguy (May 22, 2008)

@GX at 1024x768 the top bar takes up quite a lot of space + Font size is kinda on the larger side


----------



## Pathik (May 22, 2008)

GX, your theme is tooooo heavy. Try the lite version of vistered little.


----------



## Cool G5 (May 22, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> ^ there are two options.
> 
> One is by database backup and another is by import-export xml. Database backup is messy so opt for the import-export xml.
> 
> ...





I will retain my earlier posts including the posting date & all??
Someone confused me saying you can't backup your old posts in new blog, for that you have to get the databse from wordpress for a fee.


----------



## gxsaurav (May 22, 2008)

Hmm, u r right. At 1024X768 that top toolbar is eating lots of vertical space. I m going to fix it soon by removing the wallpaper selector  & putting a static wallpaper

I used big fonts so that they are easy on the eyes to read. Here is a screen shot I took in Virtual box running Windows XP SP3 & 1024X768, the width looks ok to me.

[img=*img411.imageshack.us/img411/1920/browserinvmak5.th.jpg]

Pathik, this is the lite version already.


----------



## Faun (May 23, 2008)

Cool G5 said:


> I will retain my earlier posts including the posting date & all??
> Someone confused me saying you can't backup your old posts in new blog, for that you have to get the databse from wordpress for a fee.



yes u will retain the date and every things, even comments 

I recently transferred all my posts to a new domain using xml file method.

Few plugins I recommend:
My Link Order
My Page Order
Pagebar 2
Wp-Sticky


----------



## Cool G5 (May 23, 2008)

^Thanks 
Btw you got paid or free hosting?


----------



## Faun (May 25, 2008)

^^paid, whost.in (ravi)

try to get paid hosting, it will be good for long run and hassles later when switching.


----------



## Gigacore (May 25, 2008)

and another...

*NY Glory

*img49.imageshack.us/img49/7439/460ms6.jpg

Demo | Download
*​


----------



## iMav (May 25, 2008)

neat & innovative 

Innovative because you made good use of the wallpaper


----------



## Gigacore (May 25, 2008)

^ thank u


----------



## Gigacore (May 27, 2008)

kinda premium...

*Maxima

*img171.imageshack.us/img171/321/460nn6.jpg

*Adsense Ready, 3 Columns, Premium Design, Widget Ready, Fixed width and more..

*Demo | Download*
​


----------



## Gigacore (May 29, 2008)

*Hydrophile​*
*img505.imageshack.us/img505/8830/460ja5.jpg

Widget Ready, Right Sidebar, Fixed Width, Blue, White, Black

* Demo | Download*​


----------



## coolpcguy (May 29, 2008)

^^ Man you rolling out one theme after the other! awesomE!


----------



## sreenidhi88 (May 30, 2008)

i think we need a new thread just for wordpress themes.this thread is growing too long


----------



## victor_rambo (May 30, 2008)

Giga, are you a big fan for Mac UI?


----------



## Gigacore (Jun 2, 2008)

@ coolpcguy: 

@ rohan: Nope.. wat made u to think so?

@ sreenidhi88: Its not coz of my themes, the posts per page is to much! I think admins have to decrease it.

Anyway.. a new theme 

*Orange Skies

***img155.imageshack.us/img155/9300/460be5.jpg

Download | Demo
*​


----------



## Gigacore (Jun 4, 2008)

*Spectrum Wordpress Theme*

*Spectrum​*

*img155.imageshack.us/img155/2954/460cj8.jpg

*Download | Demo*​


----------



## victor_rambo (Jun 6, 2008)

Hey guyz, even I have moved to Wordpress(self-hosted) after I have found the PHP syntax highlighting plugin!

@Giga, nice theme, I did browse all the WP themes at ThemeBin ....Amazing art work!


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 7, 2008)

Me too moved my wp blog to a free host.
Now I want to know where do we upload themes?? Is this folder correct - /public_html/wp-content/themes ???

And how & where to install plugins??


----------



## Gigacore (Jun 7, 2008)

@ rohan, thanks!

@ coolG5:

*Adding new themes:* *codex.wordpress.org/Using_Themes#Adding_New_Themes
*Installing Plugins:* *codex.wordpress.org/Managing_Plugins#Installing_Plugins


----------



## Indyan (Jun 7, 2008)

Hydrophile looks awesome


----------



## Gigacore (Jun 7, 2008)

Indyan said:


> Hydrophile looks awesome




Thank u 

*Wordpress theme for car related blog *

*Benz*

* *img153.imageshack.us/img153/6741/460oi6.jpg*

* Download | Demo*​


----------



## sreenidhi88 (Jun 8, 2008)

Cool G5 said:


> Me too moved my wp blog to a free host.
> Now I want to know where do we upload themes?? Is this folder correct - /public_html/wp-content/themes ???
> 
> And how & where to install plugins??



i have moved it to a free host.(x10hosting.com)
the theme folder is correct.
plugins must be uploaded in plugins folder in wp-content.
which free hosting are you planning to go for??


----------



## Gigacore (Jun 9, 2008)

*Fading Beauty Wordpress Theme*

*Fading Beauty​*

*img514.imageshack.us/img514/7527/460ol5.jpg

*Download* | *Demo*​


----------



## iMav (Jun 9, 2008)

Arre control yaar


----------



## Gigacore (Jun 9, 2008)

^ ok, will post thumbnails from next time


----------



## Gigacore (Jun 12, 2008)

*WP Vista*


**img153.imageshack.us/img153/8646/460ke3.jpg*


*Download | Demo*​


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 12, 2008)

sreenidhi88 said:


> i have moved it to a free host.(x10hosting.com)
> the theme folder is correct.
> plugins must be uploaded in plugins folder in wp-content.
> which free hosting are you planning to go for??



I have hosted my blog at X10hosting.com .


----------



## iMav (Jun 12, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> ^ ok, will post thumbnails from next time


I was telling you to control the speed at which you are coming outwith themes.


----------



## Gigacore (Jun 12, 2008)

^ arre.. once in 2 - 3 days


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 12, 2008)

I want .API key for aksimet & stats plugin. For that I registered an account at worpress, but now how to proceed to acquire the key??

I digged through the menus but to no avail.


----------



## Gigacore (Jun 13, 2008)

^ after registering, they will send u the API via mail. 

if not, go here: *dashboard.wordpress.com/wp-admin/profile.php 

and login (if u haven't)


----------



## Gigacore (Jun 14, 2008)

*WP Exotic Wordpress Theme*

*WP Exotic

*img165.imageshack.us/img165/8089/460mt2.jpg

**Download | Demo*​


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 16, 2008)

I am using a .co.cc redirection to redirect to my blog hosted on x10hosting.
But when anyone views any blog posts it shows only gauravlive.co.cc, i want it to show gauravlive.co.cc/2008/2527/ bla bla....

I mean the whole post structure after the main URL. What can i do?


----------



## adi007 (Jun 16, 2008)

U have to change the Permalinks buddy..
Change it in Wordpress admin menu Settings>>Permalinks


----------



## Gigacore (Jun 16, 2008)

*Gator Wordpress Theme*

*Gator*


*i293.photobucket.com/albums/mm47/Gigacore/460.jpg

*Download | Demo*​


----------



## Faun (Jun 16, 2008)

^^u r laced to start a web designer career


----------



## Gigacore (Jun 17, 2008)

^ maybe


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 17, 2008)

adi007 said:


> U have to change the Permalinks buddy..
> Change it in Wordpress admin menu Settings>>Permalinks



Will you please elaborate? Which field to edit?


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 17, 2008)

@gigacore
awesome theme man
can i use the themes provided on my free website?

P.S. other picture links (thumbnails from flikr ) are not working


----------



## adi007 (Jun 17, 2008)

Cool G5 said:


> Will you please elaborate? Which field to edit?


which version are u using..?
Is it the latest 2.5..?
If yes then see this screenshot
*img246.imageshack.us/img246/502/coolg5pk1.th.png
In the screenshot i have selected Day and Name..
U can select any thing and click Save changes..
If u are advanced wp user u can also create custom permalinks 



thewisecrab said:


> @gigacore
> awesome theme man
> can i use the themes provided on my free website?
> 
> P.S. other picture links (thumbnails from flikr ) are not working



Off course u can use all the themes...that's why he posted it..


----------



## iMav (Jun 18, 2008)

WordPress Plugins I Like #2

WordPress Plugins I Like #3


----------



## Gigacore (Jun 18, 2008)

thewisecrab said:


> @gigacore
> awesome theme man
> can i use the themes provided on my free website?
> 
> P.S. other picture links (thumbnails from flikr ) are not working



Thank you. Thumbnails fixed!


----------



## Gigacore (Jun 23, 2008)

*Speed

**i293.photobucket.com/albums/mm47/Gigacore/460-2.jpg

*Demo / Download

-----------------------------------

Forbidden

*i293.photobucket.com/albums/mm47/Gigacore/460-1.jpg

Demo / Download
*​


----------



## hullap (Jun 23, 2008)

^ Cool


----------



## Gigacore (Jun 26, 2008)

^ thank u!

*Sedan​*

*img168.imageshack.us/img168/5527/460hr1.jpg

*Download | Demo*​


----------



## nish_higher (Jun 30, 2008)

awesome stuff man ..


----------



## nish_higher (Jun 30, 2008)

awesome stuff man ..


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 1, 2008)

How to add polls in Blog?


----------



## adi007 (Jul 1, 2008)

Cool G5 said:


> How to add polls in Blog?



Use wp-polls plugin

*dev.wp-plugins.org/wiki/wp-polls


----------



## thewisecrab (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi Guys
I'm totally new to the world of wordpress
I'm planning to use it as CMS for my friend's business site (as the themes look way better than the sites I design)
However I have no clue as to how to go about (read: I didnt understand DigitalDudes 1st post)
Can I please Get some help?


----------



## slugger (Jul 6, 2008)

how is path name in wordpress generated [both free and hosted]

in blogger/blogspot it takes the first 6 words of the post title and uses it as the pathname

*@giga*
cool themes you design man 
they are simply awesome


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 6, 2008)

thewisecrab said:


> Hi Guys
> I'm totally new to the world of wordpress
> I'm planning to use it as CMS for my friend's business site (as the themes look way better than the sites I design)
> However I have no clue as to how to go about (read: I didnt understand DigitalDudes 1st post)
> Can I please Get some help?



Just get a web space(Free or paid), Install wordpress on it & you are ready to make your site/blog.

@adi007 - Thanks a million


----------



## thewisecrab (Jul 6, 2008)

^
I've already bought a domain for him
Just wanted to know how to install word press on it and how viable (Looks apart) is it for maintaining a business site...not a blog
for eg.
1)I found good theme to go with his business, but didnt like the images on that theme
Can i change the images?

2)Can I add his company logo?

3)I dont need categories,recent posts, shoutbox, etc as it is going to be a full fledged site not a blog....any workarounds?


----------



## goobimama (Jul 6, 2008)

First one


> I made this wordpress theme and now I don't know what to do with it so I'm posting it here. The theme name is Fodri Pulao, a very authentic and rural goan term for a nice delicacy
> 
> *img524.imageshack.us/img524/4954/fodripulaohy6.png
> 
> ...



And the second one


> *New Wordpress theme: Zhovnya or A clean slate
> *
> Well I don't know what is with me and WP themes. Here's one that was sort of a left over half done theme which I just thought I'd polish up a bit. Its more of looking clearly than anything else.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 6, 2008)

second one is elegant.! good work


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 6, 2008)

any good three coloumn themes ?


----------



## adi007 (Jul 6, 2008)

slugger said:


> how is path name in wordpress generated [both free and hosted]
> 
> in blogger/blogspot it takes the first 6 words of the post title and uses it as the pathname
> 
> ...



Path name is nothing but permalinks..
U can edit it under Settings>>Permalink 
I recommend to use custom permalink */%category%/%postname%/* for better seo exposure



thewisecrab said:


> ^
> I've already bought a domain for him
> Just wanted to know how to install word press on it and how viable (Looks apart) is it for maintaining a business site...not a blog
> for eg.
> ...



U can replace any image u want..
there is no problem with that

3) This is easy but it depends upon the theme used...
U have to search inside the code and remove it and adjust sometime u need to adjust the <div> tags

BTW here are new tutorials regarding wordpress

SEO for Wordpress Blogs -Part 1/5​


> *img366.imageshack.us/img366/7807/seoforwordpressblogsnx1.jpg​Proper SEO(Search Engine Optimization) is essential for all websites. Blogs powered by Wordpress are not an exception. SEO for wordpress blogs series will explain all the things needed to make ur Wordpress,an SEO optimized one.
> 
> This is Part 1 of the series which covers Permalinks and the importance of Description of the image…



SEO for Wordpress Blogs -Part 2/5​


> *img376.imageshack.us/img376/5803/seospecialyv3.jpg​Proper SEO(Search Engine Optimization) is essential for all websites. Blogs powered by Wordpress are not an exception. SEO for wordpress blogs series will explain all the things needed to make ur Wordpress,an SEO optimized one.
> 
> This is Part 2 of the series which covers Wordpress Plugins important with respect to SEO...


----------



## slugger (Jul 6, 2008)

*@adi007*
thanx for the info
i was checking out this site for the format of available permalinks
*www.wordpressmax.com/customize-wordpress/custom-permalinks

and saw that the permalink still follows certain order

is it possible to have permalink that is independant of the post titel/date etc

For example if the post title is *Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet*

can I have permalink that reads

*www.example.com*/not concerned what goes here/*Sed-varius-faucibus-ligula.html

*where I manually entered *Sed varius faucibus ligula * as the permalink

does Wordpress allow this?


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 7, 2008)

slugger said:


> *@giga*
> cool themes you design man
> they are simply awesome



Thank u!

A new theme.. modified version of my old theme "WP Bliss"

*WP Replica

**img365.imageshack.us/img365/2235/wpreplicaap8.png



*WP 2.5.1 Ready*
*Widget Ready*
*Gravatar Ready*
*Fluid Width
*
*Right Sidebar*
*Minimalistic*
*White, Blue, Gray*

*Demo | Download
*​


----------



## adi007 (Jul 7, 2008)

slugger said:


> *@adi007*
> thanx for the info
> i was checking out this site for the format of available permalinks
> *www.wordpressmax.com/customize-wordpress/custom-permalinks
> ...



Yup...u have some sort of independence...
See this screenshot
*img368.imageshack.us/img368/5114/aditecheditwordpressfe9.png

and this
*img387.imageshack.us/img387/5153/aditechgeditwordpressem2.png

But note that u can change the last part of the URL which is decided according to ur custom permalinks


----------



## Faun (Jul 7, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> Thank u!
> 
> A new theme.. modified version of my old theme "WP Bliss"
> 
> ...


cool


----------



## thewisecrab (Jul 7, 2008)

OK with regard to my earlier query
I installed word press on my site but I dont know how to install themes on it
Also i need help in editing the <div> tags as my theme has links like recent posts, categories, shoutbox, etc... which i dont need on a business website
Plz Help


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 7, 2008)

^
Download the zip file & unzip it into,
WP content>Themes folder...

Then login to wordpress & you can change the theme.


----------



## thewisecrab (Jul 7, 2008)

^^
Thanks
But what about the "div" tags
i cant make head or tail of it in notepad 
so i cant figure out what to delete


----------



## adi007 (Jul 7, 2008)

thewisecrab said:


> ^^
> Thanks
> But what about the "div" tags
> i cant make head or tail of it in notepad
> so i cant figure out what to delete


As i said it really depends upon the theme
First download,unzip,upload,activate the theme

Then go to Design>>Theme Editior

U can see the theme files there...
Do some Experiment ,Modify and save them ..
After each save check ur site layout
If anything unwanted happens then just copy paste the original contents from the unmodiifed theme files(one which is in ur Hard disk) and save it

U need to do a lot of trial and error and then u will get the result..
A slight knowledge of php and HTML will make the task easier


----------



## thewisecrab (Jul 7, 2008)

^^
I installed wordpress through Fantastico provided by host
So how do i upload my theme now?
With regard to div tag,
I do know HTML
will look into it
Thanks


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 7, 2008)

^ use some FTP Client like File Zilla to upload files to the server.

------------------​*
Cruzer*

*i293.photobucket.com/albums/mm47/Gigacore/460-3.jpg

Fixed Width | Widget Ready | Right Sidebar | WP 2.5.1 Ready

* Download | Demo*​


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 8, 2008)

*Volvo Concept Wordpress Theme*

*Volvo Concept

**i293.photobucket.com/albums/mm47/Gigacore/460-4.jpg

*Download | Demo*​


----------



## prasad_den (Jul 9, 2008)

Got a doubt. 
Suppose I have 4 different pages in my blog, for eg. news, reviews, tech, gossip. Now is there any way by which whenever I publish a new post with "tech" as a tag (or something similar), then it automatically is published in the tech page only and not in the others..? I hope I am clear enough.


----------



## iMav (Jul 9, 2008)

prasad_den said:


> Got a doubt.
> Suppose I have 4 different pages in my blog, for eg. news, reviews, tech, gossip. Now is there any way by which whenever I publish a new post with "tech" as a tag (or something similar), then it automatically is published in the tech page only and not in the others..? I hope I am clear enough.


Tags don't determine the pages. The categories decide the pages.


----------



## prasad_den (Jul 9, 2008)

^^ That was just an example.  Ok. Lets say that I assign a post to a particular category, tech. Now I want an option or plugin or some mod which will make sure that all my posts which are categorised as tech are published in the tech page only. They should not be visible in the home page or anywhere else. Is it possible?


----------



## Sourabh (Jul 10, 2008)

prasad_den said:


> ^^ That was just an example.  Ok. Lets say that I assign a post to a particular category, tech. Now I want an option or plugin or some mod which will make sure that all my posts which are categorised as tech are published in the tech page only. They should not be visible in the home page or anywhere else. Is it possible?



Yes, and you can even exclude them from feeds too. This can done by editing the code manually or using a plugin. Just google "wordpress category exclude" or search in WP Codex. You'll get all your answers.


----------



## thewisecrab (Jul 11, 2008)

Holy Sh1t!!
Awesome themes Giga
How Do you come up with such radical designs?


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 11, 2008)

thewisecrab said:


> Holy Sh1t!!
> Awesome themes Giga
> How Do you come up with such radical designs?



hehe.. thanks.

Anyway guys, I've written a tutorial:

*How to make a wordpress theme “Gravatar Ready”*


I’ll begin with a short intro for those who don’t know gravatar is. If you already know what gravatar is, skip to Process.


 Gravatar is a small image or a picture that is used for your identification whenever you comment on others or in your blog which you have uploaded at Gravatars.com for a particular email.


 Gravatars is a inbuilt feature of wordpress 2.5.1 it works out-of-the-box. i.e without any plugins. But theme which you are using for your blog must be gravatar ready. Most of latest sports gravatars, but there are still designers who are neglecting to do add the feature. And if you are using a old theme, then you will have to work on it in order to make gravatar ready. I’ll tell you how to do it here in this tutorial. Please keep in your mind that your wordpress should be 2.5 and above otherwise you may require gravatar plugin.

*Read the complete tutorial on my blog* 


*
*
P.S: I'd have posted the entire thing here, but the current default theme of this forums makes it appear bad.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 11, 2008)

^^ Excellent man. And no need to post the entire thing here. You did take the trouble to do the write up after all.


----------



## Faun (Jul 11, 2008)

I hav been using Gravatar too, though only in comments.


----------



## iMav (Jul 15, 2008)

Wordpress 2.6 has been released. Damn! 2.5 can't be directly upgraded it seems.


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 15, 2008)

^ upgrade manually  

Or will have to wait for fantastico to upgrade WP..


----------



## thewisecrab (Jul 15, 2008)

^^
Yeah...got the update..have to update manually though 
NEway, I was able to remove most of the plugins (thanks Giga ) from my site as it was meant for businesses
But I'm unable to remove the Meta plugin (the one with RSS,CommentsRSS and "free wordpress themes", NOT the WP admin)
Any suggestions?
Also regarding my blog.
Can I post in the pages I create? (as in with time of post,etc)
As now i can only post in the "home" page and then categorize it


----------



## iMav (Jul 15, 2008)

So anyone with burnt 2.6 fingers?


----------



## adi007 (Jul 16, 2008)

^^i have just upgraded to 2.6 via wp automatic update plugin...but the auto update function didn't worked ..so i used the semi-manual mode in it(it's easy...just click next,next...lol )

A post about new wp 2.6 will be published tomorrow in my blog...


----------



## gauravsuneja (Jul 16, 2008)

can anybody gimme the tutorial on how to install word pres themes downloaded from net using filezilal or one click firefox extension .i searched much still no avail


----------



## iMav (Jul 16, 2008)

You simply have to put that theme in the theme folder and then enable it from WP admin panel.

Yay! I have updated to 2.6. So far so good.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 16, 2008)

I need a plug-in which can copy all existing topics in "A" section to a new "B" section. I don't want to edit each topic and select the new section from the list. Is there any such plug-in available for Wordpress?


----------



## gauravsuneja (Jul 16, 2008)

iMav said:


> You simply have to put that theme in the theme folder and then enable it from WP admin panel.
> 
> Yay! I have updated to 2.6. So far so good.



i still didn't get u dear i tried filezilla but it ask for host user name and password

*drgauravsuneja.blogspot.com


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 16, 2008)

^^^

Read this: *codex.wordpress.org/Using_Themes


----------



## adi007 (Jul 16, 2008)

Wordpress 2.6 -A complete review and Guide​


> *blog.aditech.info/wp-content/uploads/2008/07/cooltext94102045.gif​Yesterday,Wordpress 2.6(code named “Tyner”) was officially released.Here is an extensive review and guide to the new wordpress 2.6





gauravsuneja said:


> i still didn't get u dear i tried filezilla but it ask for host user name and password
> 
> *drgauravsuneja.blogspot.com



If the link above is ur blog then ur using Blogger CMS not wordpress


----------



## Faun (Jul 16, 2008)

^^I can see Rani Mukharjee fake pic...lolz


----------



## skippednote (Jul 16, 2008)

Fellows could u give me a beginners guide for how to use Wordpress


----------



## thewisecrab (Jul 17, 2008)

^^ Check out the first page First post

I had sent my URL to google for indexing and even created a robots.txt page inorder to speeden up google's spiders (crawlers..whatever)
Now although my site is indexed, it has indexed my wordpress login page and not my homepage
This is a security lapse as anyone with my password and username can access my site
Please help...
PS. my site is NOT the blog link on my sig
I made a parallel thread on QnA but i need an urgent reply 
Please Help


----------



## narangz (Jul 17, 2008)

^^ The login URL of all the Wordpress powered blogs is exactly the same. Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## karmanya (Jul 17, 2008)

I made a new wordpress blog, named it, modified it, made a first post- all the bells and whistles; now i have only one problem- having a .co.nr domain- how do i get my blog onto that domain? and how do i link that domain with webspace?
Yes i am a noob


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 17, 2008)

Can anyone pls reply to my following request? 



Vishal Gupta said:


> I need a plug-in which can copy all existing topics in "A" section to a new "B" section. I don't want to edit each topic and select the new section from the list. Is there any such plug-in available for Wordpress?


----------



## iMav (Jul 17, 2008)

@VG try one of these:

Batch Categories WordPress Plugin

Category Converter WordPress Plugin

Category Overload WordPress Plugin


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 17, 2008)

thewisecrab said:


> I had sent my URL to google for indexing and even created a robots.txt page inorder to speeden up google's spiders (crawlers..whatever)
> Now although my site is indexed, it has indexed my wordpress login page and not my homepage
> This is a security lapse as anyone with my password and username can access my site
> Please help...
> ...




Nothing to worry.. just for few days. Install All-in-one SEO Plugin and add Title, Description and add keywords in the settings. After few days the login page wont appear..


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 17, 2008)

@iMav
Thanks. "Category Overload" doesnt seem to have the feature which I wanted but I think "Batch Categories" will do the job. I'll give it a try. Thanks again.


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 17, 2008)

*Orange Nightfall*

*i293.photobucket.com/albums/mm47/Gigacore/460-5.jpg

*Download | Demo*​


----------



## thewisecrab (Jul 17, 2008)

@ Gigacore 
Thanks Man..
I was worried there for a sec (read  :  Paranoid)
And Great Theme
Seriously how do you come up with such designs?


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jul 17, 2008)

Gigacore...stop releasing sponsored themes....those won't get you any popularity...release pure free themes......put ads on your blog....go places ga ga....check clazh.com as a designer..earning lots.

With free themes...lot of people will use it and you will be able to release on many wp theme site including weblogtoolscollection.com


----------



## karmanya (Jul 18, 2008)

Can someone answer my question please?


----------



## iMav (Jul 18, 2008)

karmanya said:


> I made a new wordpress blog, named it, modified it, made a first post- all the bells and whistles; now i have only one problem- having a .co.nr domain- how do i get my blog onto that domain? and how do i link that domain with webspace?
> Yes i am a noob


Login to your co.nr account
Then *Website Information*
Fill in the form, give the target url of your webspace.
Should do the trick.


----------



## karmanya (Jul 18, 2008)

I have my blog ready locally- as in i've designed it on my /localhost/ url,  but how do i upload it to the internet so that other people can view it?


----------



## iMav (Jul 18, 2008)

You need to get yourself hosting where you upload the files and then re-direct co.nr there. If you want to use free hosting then use x10hosting.


----------



## karmanya (Jul 19, 2008)

Ive created my x10 hosting username.. though how do i upload my wp-content folder? do i need to do each file indiviually?


----------



## tuxfan (Jul 19, 2008)

Do you have FTP access? If yes, you will need to install FTP client (software). You can try filezilla. It's free.

With FTP, you can upload entire folders in one go.


----------



## thewisecrab (Jul 21, 2008)

With regard to my earlier query
My sites homepage has not yet been indexed   
How long will this take?
I have created a google webmasters ID
Can it help in any way?
And How do I create a sitemap for a wordpress site?


----------



## iMav (Jul 21, 2008)

Being Manan said:
			
		

> Dagon Design Sitemap Generator:
> Makes a really really nice sitemap for your site. It also allows you to link your XML format sitemap too. A demo.
> 
> Google (XML) Sitemaps Generator: Generates A Sitemap in XML format that helps Bots & Search Engine in crawling your site.



For more plugins thatI use:

WordPress Plugins I Like
WordPress Plugins I Like #2
WordPress Plugins I Like #3


----------



## thewisecrab (Jul 21, 2008)

^^^
That was quick!!
Thank You For SiteMap Generator 
But what about the Indexing of hompage?


----------



## iMav (Jul 21, 2008)

Setup your Sitemap generator should take care of the indexing problem. Use the Google XML generator even if you are going to use Dragon Design.


----------



## gauravsuneja (Jul 21, 2008)

sabke paas wordpress ka paid account hai kya .mein toh theme bhi change nahin kar paa rahahoon .kahin se wordpress ke them ko blogger themes mein convert kaise karte hain tutorial do


----------



## narangz (Jul 21, 2008)

^^ Most have own domain & hosting. Checkout wordpress.org. 

Wordpress.com doesnt allow custom themes or theme editing (I guess).


----------



## iMav (Jul 21, 2008)

Hey guys, got a problem.

Google Search is not giving any results when I search on my blog. When I use the search bar on my blog, it gives me no results for anything.


----------



## slugger (Jul 22, 2008)

a lil strange
only your home page is getting *indexed on google*

did you play around with robots.txt?

do you have a google webmaster account.. if ya then u cud go threre to see when wwas the last time ur blog was indexed

check for web crawl errors there


----------



## iMav (Jul 22, 2008)

Weird! Robots.txt wasn't checked in the Google XML Sitemap plugin settings. And also, I have not been able to verify my site in the Google webmasters.


----------



## slugger (Jul 22, 2008)

iMav said:


> I have not been able to verify my site in the Google webmasters.



was you site never verified?

did u add the code for verification?


----------



## Faun (Jul 22, 2008)

@Manan
check ur awstats in logs


----------



## iMav (Jul 22, 2008)

slugger said:


> was you site never verified?
> 
> did u add the code for verification?


I have tried both methods in the past, but it didn't verify the site. For meta-tag it gave error that meta-tag not found & for html file it said that System experienced temp probs.

I have put the meta-tag in the Wordpress theme's header file and the html file is in the root /www my blog is on /wp



T159 said:


> @Manan
> check ur awstats in logs



Googlebot 23444.09 KB19 Jul 2008 - 10:37


----------



## slugger (Jul 22, 2008)

w/o verification u wont get webmaster results

but it does not mean google does not index ur site, unless u asked it to exculde the blog from indexing [robots.txt]

did u check if your blog content was getting indexed earlier?


----------



## iMav (Jul 22, 2008)

slugger said:


> did u check if your blog content was getting indexed earlier?


Yeah! I usually would see my post as results on google search.


----------



## Faun (Jul 22, 2008)

^^Interestingly Yahoo crawls your website efficiently 
*siteexplorer.search.yahoo.com/search?p=*beingmanan.com&bwm=p&bwms=p&fr2=seo-rd-se

Its google realted issue


----------



## iMav (Jul 22, 2008)

SO how do I solve it & what is the issue?


----------



## Faun (Jul 22, 2008)

This is the right place to ask:
*www.google.com/groups/signin?login...le_Webmaster_Help-Indexing%2Fpost&cd=US&hl=en


----------



## slugger (Jul 22, 2008)

noticed 1 thin 

u got site at beingmanan.com and also *www*.beingmanan.com

not applied re-direction?

not sure if it is relevant but i happened to notice it now


----------



## iMav (Jul 22, 2008)

It's been like that since it's inception. It was not an issue, I usually would see a post of mine if I searched on google but not now.  Ah! damn!


----------



## Faun (Jul 22, 2008)

^^funny thing is this
Did you mean: beingaman.com 

lolz...google's gone grazy


----------



## iMav (Jul 22, 2008)

T159 said:


> ^^funny thing is this
> Did you mean: beingaman.com
> 
> lolz...google's gone grazy


Yeah, it gave me that too.

@slugger: Webmasters verified when I used www.beingmanan.com and even beingmanan.com now. But, the sitemap gives error saying that sitemap contains www. and site does not. This is all in webmasters. Whatever problem is now, wasn't before.

I am getting this error on webmasters: We were unable to crawl your Sitemap because we found a robots.txt file at the root of your site but were unable to download it. Please ensure that it is accessible or remove it completely.


----------



## narangz (Jul 22, 2008)

iMav said:


> Hey guys, got a problem.
> 
> Google Search is not giving any results when I search on my blog. When I use the search bar on my blog, it gives me no results for anything.



The Google search bar in your blog is giving me results but only the index page. I searched for professor. Searching your content on Google.com didn't give proper results.



iMav said:


> I have tried both methods in the past, but it didn't verify the site. For meta-tag it gave error that meta-tag not found & for html file it said that System experienced temp probs.
> 
> I have put the meta-tag in the Wordpress theme's header file and the html file is in the root /www my blog is on /wp
> 
> ...



What is your robots.txt content? Post the content here.


----------



## iMav (Jul 22, 2008)

narangz said:


> The Google search bar in your blog is giving me results. I searched for professor. Searching your content on Google.com didn't give proper results.


Even my site's search is giving me no results, How did it give you?


narangz said:


> What is your robots.txt content? Post the content here.


# BEGIN XML-SITEMAP-PLUGIN
Sitemap: *www.beingmanan.com/wp/sitemap.xml.gz
# END XML-SITEMAP-PLUGIN


----------



## narangz (Jul 22, 2008)

Copy & paste this in the robots.txt file:

User-Agent: *
Allow: /


----------



## Faun (Jul 22, 2008)

see the permission bits for ur robots.txt, may be its not allowing to read access
compare the permission bits to other files that someone can access from your site (some pics on your site etc)


----------



## adi007 (Jul 22, 2008)

Okie dokie..

*Site Analysis*

1.Meta tags :OK....tested both the homepage as well as some posts meta tags and everything is nice

2.Robots.txt: hmmm...i have never seen such a wierd robots.txt...
the thing is there is just the sitemap specification in it...not the usual

```
User-Agent: *
Allow: /
```
Though there is no explicit disallow for search engine bots but there is no Allow also... 
So manually edit the file and make sure the above 2 lines are included at the top

Now u need to wait at least 1 or 2 weeks to check whether the problem is rectified or not..I recommend u to use all the seo wordpress related plugins

*Problem Analysis*

Even if the same problem continues then only one word is coming to my mind
*Sandbox effect*
It is still a controversial and unauthenticated term in SEO world..
Find more about it at *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sandbox_Effect 

I just hope it isn't sandbox effect coz if it is then AFAIK no one can help...You just need to wait and wait...

*Some interesting facts*

I ran some SERP checker on some of the post title 
Here is the screen shot which clearly shows the results

*img157.imageshack.us/img157/5903/serpbm9.png
The terms for whch SERP was checked are 
"College Professor [Volume 2]" and "Accessing Ext3, NTFS, HFS+ Via Windows, Ubuntu & OS X"

The later one produced second rank in Yahoo and 1st rank in MSN 

Actually this is an indication that search engines are able to crawl ur site and it can also indirectly show that this problem might not be due to robots.txt...if this fact is true then there is 90% chance that ur site has been sandboxed by google

But i am not sure..so first change that robots.txt and wait...

*Thing that i need to know*
Analysis of ur meta tags shows that u have verified ur site in G webmasters...
I need "Googlebot last successfully accessed your home page on ________" this detail

BTW why did u choose *www.beingmanan.com/wp/ not just *www.beingmanan.com/ ..?

*Some more facts *

Check this
*www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=site:aditech.info&btnG=Search (my site search results)
and 
*www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=site:beingmanan.com&btnG=Search
(yours)

It seems that only one page is able to be indexed by google..i checked the cached link and found this

```
This is G o o g l e's cache of [url]*beingmanan.com/[/url] as retrieved on 12 Jul 2008 08:37:33 GMT.
```
So google is able to index and crawl *beingmanan.com/ not ur blog...

Last thing i want to conclude that i am not an SEO expert(still n00b)...These are just my possible answers that i have made from my till now SEO knowledge

First change that robots.txt...use seo helpful plugins(check my blog..)...use some seo firefox plugins to frequently analysis ur SEO position...rebuild the sitemap...submit it in G webmaster tools....and keep us updated regarding the problem


----------



## iMav (Jul 22, 2008)

adi007 said:


> Okie dokie..
> 
> *Site Analysis*
> 
> ...



Thank you for the detailed reply. Much appreciated 

G Webmasters is not able to access my robots.txt It says it found the file but can't download it.

Also, in GW I added www.beingmanan.com & www.beingmanan.com/wp but it gives the same results for both. The one above.

Also, what are the permissions for your robots.txt file. Mine are 644. I am using All in 1 SEO, Google XML Sitemap geneator & DragonDesign Sitemap plugins. All of these seemed to be working fine the last time I checked but not any more.

Please let me know the permissions for robots.txt & sitemap.xml


----------



## adi007 (Jul 22, 2008)

Both should be 644 only... 

I use KB Robots.txt plugin
*adambrown.info/b/widgets/kb-robots-txt/

And as a result there is no robots.txt file visible but it is created dynamically by the plugin
I recommend u to use it...


----------



## Faun (Jul 22, 2008)

mine robots.txt content are
*visio159.com/robots.txt



> User-agent: *
> Disallow:


when I access *beingmanan.com/robots.txt or *www.beingmanan.com/robots.txt

I get



> *Internal Server Error*
> 
> The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request. Please contact the server administrator,  webmaster@beingmanan.com and inform them of the time the error occurred, and anything you might have done that may have caused the error.
> More information about this error may be available in the server error log.
> ...



now chek your error logs, it must be logged


----------



## iMav (Jul 22, 2008)

My robots.txt is under *beingmanan.com/wp/robots.txt


----------



## adi007 (Jul 22, 2008)

iMav said:


> My robots.txt is under *beingmanan.com/wp/robots.txt



U have changed the robots.txt file that's nice
wait for one day and check ur Google webmaster tools to confirm that the change is reflected in the G webmaster tools 
if yes then wait for one or more week and see the results


----------



## iMav (Jul 23, 2008)

Guys, google can't seem to get access to sitemap.xml file and I am pretty sure that is the problem. Google Webmasters says that the file is found but could not be downloaded. But the sitemap file is shown perfectly when viewed as a link.


----------



## Faun (Jul 23, 2008)

^^just delete it and create another, see if that changes a thing or two


----------



## iMav (Jul 23, 2008)

I deleted the .gz & xml sitemap files. Now what?


----------



## Faun (Jul 23, 2008)

regenrate the file and then
check if you sitemap file is accessible by google webmaster tools or not ?


----------



## iMav (Jul 23, 2008)

I think I got the problem sorted out. Google Webmasters now shows that it has 94 links for beingmanan.com/wp. The problem was with the robots.txt. As stated before it had the link to the zipped sitemap and not to the xml format. So, I changed that .gz to only .xml and Google Webmasters now shows 94 links submitted. Let's see.


----------



## Faun (Jul 23, 2008)

lolz...so the problem is solved.

was the conflict due to plugins ?


----------



## iMav (Jul 23, 2008)

T159 said:


> lolz...so the problem is solved.


Hopefully. Let's see. It says that 94 URLs have been submitted.


T159 said:


> was the conflict due to plugins ?


 Not a conflict. The XML plugin has the option to generate sitemaps in 2 formats - sitemap.xml.gz & sitemap.xml. The robots.txt file had link to the sitemap.xml.gz file so I guess Webmaters wasn't able to download (access the sitemap) thereofre the error. Now I changed my robots.txt to direct crawlwers to sitemap.xml and luckily Webmasters shows 94 URLs submitted.


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 23, 2008)

*s.wordpress.com/wp-content/themes/vip/wpforiphone/i/gallerytease.png

*Wordpress for iPhone

Some info: 

*Introducing the first Open Source app that lets you write posts, upload photos, and edit your WordPress blog from your iPhone or iPod Touch. With support for both WordPress.com and self-hosted WordPress _(2.5.1 or higher)_, users of all experience levels can get going in seconds. Download it now!

Check it out here: *iphone.wordpress.org/

​


----------



## slugger (Jul 24, 2008)

@iMav
not submitting a Sitemap to Webmaster should actually not prevent Google from indexing your site

AFAIK the sitemap submission is only for _thorough_ indexing

BTW has ur blog been verified by Webmaster now?


----------



## iMav (Jul 24, 2008)

slugger said:


> @iMav
> not submitting a Sitemap to Webmaster should actually not prevent Google from indexing your site


Well, I have no diea about how these crawlers work.



slugger said:


> BTW has ur blog been verified by Webmaster now?


 Yeah.


----------



## Faun (Jul 24, 2008)

Crawlers see your site as Lynx will


----------



## adi007 (Jul 24, 2008)

slugger said:


> @iMav
> not submitting a Sitemap to Webmaster should actually not prevent Google from indexing your site
> 
> AFAIK the sitemap submission is only for _thorough_ indexing



You are absolutely right....


----------



## iMav (Jul 24, 2008)

Does not having robots.txt in the root make a difference? My robots.txt is at beingmana.com/wp and there is not robots.txt in publicl_html.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 24, 2008)

Is there any way to get notifications about posts marked as spam by Akismet? Many times Akismet marks normal posts as spam and we can't know about them unless we manually check in ACP. 

So is there any method by which we can get notifications for spam posts just like we get for moderated posts?


----------



## adi007 (Jul 24, 2008)

iMav said:


> Does not having robots.txt in the root make a difference? My robots.txt is at beingmana.com/wp and there is not robots.txt in publicl_html.



Nope...
robots.txt with disallow will only make impact...
AFAIK no robots.txt will not impact anything and crawl will crawl all the pages


----------



## thewisecrab (Jul 25, 2008)

@Vishal Gupta
From the Akismet Site:


> *Help! Akismet is catching a regular comment as spam!*
> 
> Don't worry, if you see a regular comment on your Akismet page, just click the "Not Spam" checkbox and submit and the comment will be sent back to Akismet as a mistake. The system will learn from your submission, though it may take a day or so in some cases. False positives, as they're called, are extremely rare and we watch them closely.


Other than this, you can check the box where it will notify the admin requesting moderation for every comment (regardless of it being spam or not, as this is a WP feature) is posted

But this is wierd, Akismet rarely detects proper comments as spam

Please Revert If this worked


----------



## iMav (Jul 25, 2008)

Guys the domain search isn't showing results.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 25, 2008)

@thewisecrab
Thanks for your reply. 
But I don't want to put moderation for all posted comments and Akismet marks normal posts as spam most of the times. So if anyone knows any hack or code change to make Akismet sending notifications for each spam mail.


----------



## slugger (Jul 26, 2008)

@iMav
did you ask at the Google Webmasters group?

umm...do you think your site is being penalised by Google for sum Black hat SEO u may have applied? ur problem is only google specific...just a thot

just for the sake of it remove the robots.txt file altogether and se if it makes any difference..u are anyway not excluding any directory from being indexed



adi007 said:


> You are absolutely right....






adi007 said:


> AFAIK no robots.txt will not impact anything and crawl will crawl all the pages



oops u already said it 
shud have seen
my bad


----------



## iMav (Jul 26, 2008)

slugger said:


> @iMav
> did you ask at the Google Webmasters group?


Yeas, no reply.


slugger said:


> umm...do you think your site is being penalised by Google for sum Black hat SEO u may have applied? ur problem is only google specific...just a thot


What are those? I have no clue of any Black Hat stuff man. I just have multiple plugins.


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 26, 2008)

iMav said:


> What are those? I have no clue of any Black Hat stuff man. I just have multiple plugins.



Manan, here's an excerpt of my comment:



> And I also came to know that u are using multiple sitemap-gen plugin. dd-sitemap-gen & google-sitemap gen. I’d recommenced u to use only google sitemap gen. multiple will lead into some conflicts.



Link: *www.beingmanan.com/wp/2008/04/wordpress-plugins-i-like/#comment-70


----------



## iMav (Jul 26, 2008)

This problem came a lot later. I had been using them both without any issues.


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 28, 2008)

*Enzo Glory Wordpress Theme*

*Enzo Glory​*


*i293.photobucket.com/albums/mm47/Gigacore/460-7.jpg

*Download | Demo*​


----------



## iMav (Jul 28, 2008)

Guys I am still not able to get my content indexed, as I said before Google Webmasters shows 96 URLs submitted.

However, today I came across this Robots.txt checker and according to that Robots.txt is only meant to Dis-allow. So the Allow: / is not a valid command for it. 

Robots.txt should be in the root directory and not in a sub-directory.

You can check your Robots.txt here: *tool.motoricerca.info/robots-checker.phtml

I have made changes accordingly let's see.


----------



## Siddharth Maheshwari (Jul 28, 2008)

@imav
theres not much use of robots.txt until you want some url's not to be indexed
*www.indiandevs.com/technoworld/2008/06/05/top-5-unique-plugins-for-wordpress/
just see the 5th plugin in it 
and after uploading that plugin to your wordpress directory
submit its url which should be something like beingmanan.com/blog/wp-sitemap.php to google webmasters tool 
all ur post will be submitted to google now


----------



## Faun (Jul 28, 2008)

iMav said:


> Guys I am still not able to get my content indexed, as I said before Google Webmasters shows 96 URLs submitted.
> 
> However, today I came across this Robots.txt checker and according to that Robots.txt is only meant to Dis-allow. So the Allow: / is not a valid command for it.
> 
> ...


lets hope it alleviate the problem

btw stop using multiple sitemap plugins

I use google sitemap generator


----------



## iMav (Jul 28, 2008)

@Siddarth

Well I have Google XML Sitemap generator doing what it should. So I find no compelling reason to switch to this plugin.



T159 said:


> btw stop using multiple sitemap plugins


I have disabled DD for now.


----------



## iMav (Jul 30, 2008)

Google has indexed my Robots.txt file: 

*www.google.co.in/search?hl=en&clie...s=PDF&q=site:beingmanan.com&btnG=Search&meta=


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Aug 1, 2008)

guys i have a few question

1.) i own a co.cc domain but when ever i submit ti to digg  it says this is used for spammin something ... i think it should be due to permalink structure ... like *xxxxxx.co.cc/p=123
can anyone tell me how to change it .. to day something more like *xxxxx.co.cc/how-to-do.html ?

i tried to configure permalink using code given in wordpress to add html .. and also using postname.. but it said i need to update my .htacess file.. how to do it ?

any idea ?


2.) suggest few good Adsense / SEO friendly themes for wordpress and also i want to integrate my adsense search code into the blog.. so suggest me a theme where i can do this ..


more questions to come...


----------



## adi007 (Aug 1, 2008)

1. Permalinks can be changed via Settings>>Permalinks
I dunno why are getting message that u need to update .htacess file...
May be u have no permissions to edit it(if u use free hosting this might be the reason)

2.Nearly all themes are SEO optimized..
If u want u can test it just see the source of the webpage using the theme and the main that u must see is that the title of the post is in <h1> tag
There are several other things to be tested but this is the main thing

Integrating Adsense is a *child's play* by using this wordpress plugin

Whydowork Adsense : link : *www.whydowork.com/blog/whydowork-adsense-plugin/


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Aug 1, 2008)

1.) in my hosting i even have shell acess... so that wont be a problem..
even in wordpress knowlegede base they have said that i need to update htaccess... i dont know how and why ?

the permalink changes ... but if i click on i t in my blog .. it says there is no such page ...

2.) my current theme is *www.ilemoned.com/wordpress/wptheme-dark 
it doesnt support widget... what shall i do .. i need a nice looking , theme seo friendly , highly customisable theme... so can anyone sugggest a few..
more over i need a theme which takes all the width.. not the centre portion alone... i think u got my point...


----------



## Faun (Aug 1, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> 2.) my current theme is *www.ilemoned.com/wordpress/wptheme-dark
> it doesnt support widget... what shall i do .. i need a nice looking , theme seo friendly , highly customisable theme... so can anyone sugggest a few..
> more over i need a theme which takes all the width.. not the centre portion alone... i think u got my point...



*incoherentbabble.com/2008/02/03/fresh-garland-release/


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Aug 1, 2008)

ya .. ok.. can u point to other good theme and also help me in other question of mine regarding permalink..

ok to my question simple...

wht is ur permalink structure..?

anyway i installed a plugin to add .html to all articles... so now i can submit it to digg...

but i want permalink to be like htpp:/xxxxxxxxxxx.co.cc/post-article-name.html 

that would be nice ... a\or say easy for others to read from the link itself...


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Aug 3, 2008)

any help guys ?


----------



## iMav (Aug 4, 2008)

If you are on WordPress:

Admin panel -> Settings -> Permalinks -> Custom Structure -> /%postname%/


----------



## axxo (Aug 4, 2008)

Someone plz help me in finding this theme..

*www.blogstheme.com/preview/wp-content/themes/nt-nature-life/screenshot.jpg


----------



## Sourabh (Aug 4, 2008)

Here you go:

*www.wpskinbase.com/zips/nt-nature-life.zip


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Aug 5, 2008)

guys i have ran into a problem..

i have been using his *wordpress-plugins.biggnuts.com/adsense-plugin/

a adsense random injector of the java code inthe article...

but when i go to adsense dashboard and see , i see very less impression when my site is doing a 200-300 daily...

wht is wrong .. wht should i do .. reply fast.. guys...


----------



## prasad_den (Aug 5, 2008)

prasad_den said:


> Got a doubt.
> Suppose I have 4 different pages in my blog, for eg. news, reviews, tech, gossip. Now is there any way by which whenever I publish a new post with "tech" as a tag (or something similar), then it automatically is published in the tech page only and not in the others..? I hope I am clear enough.





prasad_den said:


> ^^ That was just an example.  Ok. Lets say that I assign a post to a particular category, tech. Now I want an option or plugin or some mod which will make sure that all my posts which are categorised as tech are published in the tech page only. They should not be visible in the home page or anywhere else. Is it possible?



As a follow-up to what I had asked earlier, I finally found a simple solution through which you can make your posts appear in new pages that you create. WP usually allows you to create only static new pages like *About Me, Feedback, Contact us,* etc.. You cannot publish new posts in these pages you have created. But with a plugin called *inline posts*, this has become very much possible. Install this plugin, and then all you have to do is edit the page where the post has to be published, and the following code there:


> [[_post id_]]


Thats it..
Hope it is helpful..


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Aug 7, 2008)

guys any help for my problem ??/


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 7, 2008)

^^ hmmm.. did u used to get more impressions earlier ?


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Aug 8, 2008)

Actually i use adsense in 3 sites of mine...

But since i use google analytical i know how much visitors come daily...but that doesnt correlate with impression ...

Is any one using the same plugin as i mentioned in my prev post?


----------



## blackpearl (Aug 8, 2008)

How to show categories in a navigation bar at the top?
I have a theme ready with a navigation bar showing pages. I want to replace pages with categories. Actually I did, but styles such as "hover" and "current item" does not work. It just shows the plain boring categories with no effects. How to do it?

Just as an example here is the code to show pages in navigation bar:



> <?php //highlight 'Blog' if not Page
> if (is_page()) {
> $highlight = "page_item";
> } else {
> ...


----------



## Faun (Aug 8, 2008)

blackpearl said:


> How to show categories in a navigation bar at the top?
> I have a theme ready with a navigation bar showing pages. I want to replace pages with categories. Actually I did, but styles such as "hover" and "current item" does not work. It just shows the plain boring categories with no effects. How to do it?
> 
> Just as an example here is the code to show pages in navigation bar:


may be you can give content of the modified header, style.css and the original header here.

some css mash up is needed
*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/12.png


----------



## blackpearl (Aug 9, 2008)

OK. Here are the codes:



			
				CSS said:
			
		

> #nav ul {
> margin:0;
> padding:0;
> list-style-type:none;
> ...





			
				Header Original said:
			
		

> <div id="nav">
> <li class="main"><a <?php if (is_home()) echo " id=\"current\""; ?> href="<?php bloginfo('url'); ?>/">Home</a></li>
> <?php
> $pages = my_get_pages();
> ...





			
				Header modified said:
			
		

> <div id="nav">
> <ul>
> <li class="main"><a <?php if (is_home()) echo " id=\"current\""; ?> href="<?php bloginfo('url'); ?>/">Home</a></li>
> <li class="main">
> ...



The categories are appearing in the navigation bar. But hover and active tab effects have disappered.


----------



## Faun (Aug 9, 2008)

blackpearl said:


> OK. Here are the codes:
> 
> The categories are appearing in the navigation bar. But hover and active tab effects have disappered.


the main problem here is that you are just listing the categories(wp_list_cats, thought its a deprecated function now) but there is no point at which you have applied "current" as id to the active category.

So hovering effect fails. There is a neater way to do this.

The code will be like this

```
<?php 
  $categories=  get_categories(); 
  foreach ($categories as $cat) {
      
    (is_category($cat->cat_name))?$selected = ' class="selected"':$selected='';

                       echo "<li".$selected."><a href=\"".get_category_link($cat)."\">$cat->cat_name
</a></li>\n";

                   
  }
 ?>
```
PS: I can't guarantee but this code is the first step to make it work.


----------



## blackpearl (Aug 9, 2008)

T159 said:


> the main problem here is that you are just listing the categories(wp_list_cats, thought its a deprecated function now) but there is no point at which you have applied "current" as id to the active category.
> 
> So hovering effect fails. There is a neater way to do this.



Exactly. But I don't know how to do it, so I just listed the categories hoping it would work. 

Sorry, your code isn't working and I couldn't make any head or tail out of it. 
I don't know such stuff.


----------



## Faun (Aug 9, 2008)

blackpearl said:


> Exactly. But I don't know how to do it, so I just listed the categories hoping it would work.
> 
> Sorry, your code isn't working and I couldn't make any head or tail out of it.
> I don't know such stuff.





```
<?php 
 //Returns an array of category objects matching the query parameters into variable "categories"
$categories=  get_categories(); 
//start for loop and take each entry one by one into "cat" variable
  foreach ($categories as $cat) {
      //below is just a condition checking using tertiary operator (a>b?true:false)
      //is_category returns true for the category specified by name
      // and then it sets the "selected" variable to value  id="current" string (remember ther is a space before id)
      //else "selected" variable will have empty string
    (is_category($cat->cat_name))?$selected = ' class="selected"':$selected='';
       //now just echo the html code along with the       
      echo "<li [B]class=\"normal\"><a".$selected" [/B]href=\"".get_category_link($cat)."\">$cat->cat_name</a></li>\n";
//echo "<li class=\"normal\"><a".$selected." href=\"".get_page_link($page_id)."\">$page_title</a></li>\n";
}
 ?>
```
There was a mistake in my code, which is rectified now (correctly shown in bold letter). I have commented too to let you understand


----------



## blackpearl (Aug 9, 2008)

It's not working. It shows an error message about some missing ";" or ",". Couldn't figure out where the error is.  Do you know any WP theme that has categories in the navigation bar? I could look into the code.


----------



## Faun (Aug 9, 2008)

blackpearl said:


> It's not working. It shows an error message about some missing ";" or ",". Couldn't figure out where the error is.  Do you know any WP theme that has categories in the navigation bar? I could look into the code.


try this, i forgot the . 


```
<?php 
 //Returns an array of category objects matching the query parameters into variable "categories"
$categories=  get_categories(); 
//start for loop and take each entry one by one into "cat" variable
  foreach ($categories as $cat) {
      //below is just a condition checking using tertiary operator (a>b?true:false)
      //is_category returns true for the category specified by name
      // and then it sets the "selected" variable to value  id="current" string (remember ther is a space before id)
      //else "selected" variable will have empty string
    (is_category($cat->cat_name))?$selected = ' class="selected"':$selected='';
       //now just echo the html code along with the       
      echo "<li class=\"normal\"><a".$selected." href=\"".get_category_link($cat)."\">$cat->cat_name</a></li>\n";
//echo "<li class=\"normal\"><a".$selected." href=\"".get_page_link($page_id)."\">$page_title</a></li>\n";
}
 ?>
```
and yeah here is the site which uses categories in navigation, 
*www.trailerflick.com/

but i think those are manually generated. So you can simply write one by one every category and do it the easy way.

give links manually as *yourwebsite,com/category/categoryname 


Tell me how many categories you have.


----------



## iMav (Aug 9, 2008)

Yea, in the navigation bar name the links with your category and then use the plugin to link that to /category/whatever

Redirectify


----------



## blackpearl (Aug 9, 2008)

T159 said:


> *www.trailerflick.com/
> 
> but i think those are manually generated. So you can simply write one by one every category and do it the easy way.
> 
> ...



I think I have to add them manually. BTW, I will look at your new code too.

iMav: Not sure how that would be helpful.

Anyway, I'm looking for another thing. When I add images, it adds the full URL like "*domain.com/wordpress/image.jpg". How can I make it to use only the relative URL like "/wordpress/image.jpg"?


----------



## iMav (Aug 9, 2008)

1. Create a category called Microsoft.
2. Create Page called Microsoft.
3. In the Page properties (that will be enabled after you install the plugin) give the hyperlink of the category to the page.

eg: On my blog, the dA Gallery is an external link, so when you click on that it does not open a page but re-directs to the dA Gallery, same way you give the link of the category, so it will take one to the Category's page.


----------



## blackpearl (Aug 9, 2008)

Just created a wallpaper site, about an hour old. 

*bestdesktopwallpapers.net/

Still lot of work to do.
Go to go now.


----------



## iMav (Aug 13, 2008)

Here is a WordPress tip for you guys.

If you need to create feeds per category then WordPress was kind of enough for making the provision for you.

*<yoursite.com>/category/<category name>/feed


----------



## Faun (Aug 15, 2008)

wordpress 2.6.1 released...lolz


----------



## iMav (Aug 15, 2008)

Their blog says that you don't need to upgrade if you aren't facing <a list of bugs>.


----------



## victor_rambo (Aug 16, 2008)

I have just started using wordpress as CMS. You can check out www.biologyformhtcet.com. Planning to do the same with another sites


----------



## iMav (Aug 16, 2008)

Whoa! welcome back.


----------



## victor_rambo (Aug 16, 2008)

Thanks! I was missing the teck talk here! So i thought why let few morons come in the way


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 16, 2008)

Just updated to Wordpress 2.6.1 in the evening via WPAU


----------



## hullap (Aug 16, 2008)

@Giga
what happened to you dude
no new themes?


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 17, 2008)

hullap said:


> @Giga
> what happened to you dude
> no new themes?



am buzzy


----------



## Faun (Aug 17, 2008)

rohan_shenoy said:


> I have just started using wordpress as CMS. You can check out www.biologyformhtcet.com. Planning to do the same with another sites


that fetus immunity reminded me of good'ol biology days 
*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/70.png


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 20, 2008)

*Mario Forever*

The classic mario wordpress theme!

*i293.photobucket.com/albums/mm47/Gigacore/460-8.jpg

*Download | Demo*​


----------



## narangz (Aug 20, 2008)

^^ Excellent theme.


----------



## Faun (Aug 20, 2008)

8 bit ftw !


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 25, 2008)

*Where muscle meets elegance..​*


*i293.photobucket.com/albums/mm47/Gigacore/460-9.jpg

*Download | Demo* 
*talkdev.com/​


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 26, 2008)

Thank You...Very Useful Thread


----------



## iMav (Sep 9, 2008)

Wordpress 2.6.2 is out.


----------



## mrintech (Sep 30, 2008)

*Kindly Clear My problem with reference to this thread:

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=98766

Please help me*


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 4, 2008)

*Twilight Knight*

*Beautiful and Elegant Wordpress Theme​*

*i293.photobucket.com/albums/mm47/Gigacore/460-10.jpg

*Download | Preview*​


----------



## hullap (Oct 4, 2008)

how do u come up with so cool themes, you rock dude


----------



## nix (Oct 7, 2008)

*img122.imageshack.us/img122/1953/96925416be4.th.jpg*img122.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif

hey guys.. i needed to implement the following in my wordpress.com free blog. i do not know what they are called or from where i can get them. thanks.
what am talking about is circled.


----------



## Faun (Oct 7, 2008)

^^These are called blockquotes as you see in mags

Every wordpress theme has one, but you may need to apply some css to get the desired one

*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Screenshot-Visio159Quotes.png


----------



## blueshift (Oct 7, 2008)

@nix,
Nicely explained here.


----------



## nix (Oct 8, 2008)

looks like ive got to be content with the inbuilt blockquote. do you guys know of any wordpress theme with good blockquotes.. as they are very imp to my blog i feel.. 
thanks..


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 15, 2008)

*WP Gallarado Wordpress Theme*

*WP Gallarado*

*img518.imageshack.us/img518/4377/460kq1.jpg


              Stunning, Elegant and Great looking Lamborghini Gallardo free Wordpress theme for your automotive blog.

*Download / Demo*​


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 4, 2008)

I am unable to insert images using imageshack uploader plugin. It says something missing on line blah blah blah..

And so I tried using the inbuilt image uploader of wordpress. I have images uploaded on imageshack, so I selected upload from URL.

Now what should I input under the Source field? which is above the URl field?


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 10, 2008)

*Turbo Charge Your Wordpress Dashboard!*



*img79.imageshack.us/img79/882/gearcf1.png

This small tip is for “people who are not aware of Turbo feature in wordpress dashboard” only.

Turbo is a feature that lets you to store your entire wordpress dashboard aka the admin panel’s CSS/PHP and other core files locally on your computer, which enables faster navigation inside your wordpress dashboard. All this is done by using Google Gears. And (un)fortunately, Google Gears is only available for Chrome, Firefox, Internet Explorer and Safari. Just keep in mind that Turbo is available only from Wordpress 2.5 or so.

Read more on my blog


----------



## mrintech (Dec 15, 2008)

*Wordpress Bloggers Please Help*

Friends, I need help. Got some queries:

*1. *With reference to the screenshot below, how to put these About, Privacy and Disclaimer Pages in the Footer of the Blog?

*i36.tinypic.com/25anqjk.png

*2.* How to put categories in place of Pages location as shown in screenshot below:

*i38.tinypic.com/2zfqt5v.png

Please clear above two queries

- Wishes


----------



## victor_rambo (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: Wordpress Bloggers Please Help*

Do you know CSS or PHP(even a bit will do)?


----------



## mrintech (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: Wordpress Bloggers Please Help*

Nope  

*Help me please.....*


----------



## DigitalDude (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: Wordpress Bloggers Please Help*

1) create separate pages in wordpress, one each for 'privacy policy' etc and set them as 'private' so that they don't show-up anywhere. 

next there will be 'footer.php' file in your theme files. open that file and just create links as you want (in this case near the copyright text) and link them to the wordpress pages.


2) DISCLAIMER: This step needs more info and explanation 


open 'header.php' file from your theme files. find where this code is:


```
<?php wp_list_pages(' '); ?>
```
 
and replace it with


```
<?php wp_list_categories(' '); ?>
```
 

the theme you have might have diff. arguments in the function (stuff inside the single quotes ' '). for more info about the code refer these pages

*codex.wordpress.org/Template_Tags/wp_list_pages

*codex.wordpress.org/Template_Tags/wp_list_categories


I guess you can get more elegant step by step instructions on the web if you search properly 


_


----------



## mrintech (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: Wordpress Bloggers Please Help*

Yo! Dude Thanks  Will BUMP this thread if I need something More 

Thanks again


----------



## appu (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi plz help me.....

I recently moved into a new host and the procedure i used to transfer my blog is

I had taken a backup of wpcontent and transferred that into my new host.
After that i installed a fresh copy of wordpress from Fantastico and then replaced the new content folder from the old backup one.

Took database backup from Wp dbmanager and restored that on the new host

everything looked fine but now when i post i cant upload any thing.
nor image nor any file or cant install a plugin. The error i get it
The uploaded file could not be moved to /home/xxxxxx/public_html/wp-content/uploads/2009/02.

Added this code also which i found while searching

<IfModule mod_security.c>
SecFilterEngine Off
SecFilterScanPOST Off
</IfModule>

but still it didnt work

What Wrong did i do while backup and whats the solution for that??

Plz Help me...


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 11, 2009)

Delete everything you have done till now and start over step-by-step

try this Guide:
*www.chotocheeta.com/2007/11/28/hosting-shift-for-chotocheetacom/


----------



## appu (Feb 11, 2009)

did it

but while db importing either i get some error and when i try after dropping everything i get a error that operation timed out......

wht to do??? help


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 11, 2009)

Operation timed out means the Server is load so its taking long time to respond, better contact your webhosting support


ask them to transfer files on your behalf
if you are moving from Cpanel to Cpanel, you can also use 1-click Backup & Restore feature


----------



## appu (Feb 12, 2009)

the prob is the new host allows only one domain and the earlier had 3....he cant restored via cpanal and he could not restore it seperatly and asked me to do.

i did what chotacheeta said and got this error then i tried to upload one by one it worked al except one plugin was restored.

but while uploading files i still get this error that


```
The uploaded file could not be moved to /home/xxxxxx/public_html/wp-content/uploads/2009/02.
```


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 12, 2009)

appu said:


> the prob is the new host allows only one domain and the earlier had 3....he cant restored via cpanal and he could not restore it seperatly and asked me to do.
> 
> i did what chotacheeta said and got this error then i tried to upload one by one it worked al except one plugin was restored.
> 
> ...


Did you check the file permissions? looks like your permissions are messed up


----------



## appu (Feb 12, 2009)

I havent changed any thing wit the permission at all.
Its as it was after installation....
just followed what instruction chotacheetah has given and reuploaded the whole site yet i get this error


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 13, 2009)

Then, I have no idea, I have started using WP month back, so don't know much


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 13, 2009)

Instead of going through all these hassles, try one thing. In the WP dashboard of your old blog, there is an option Tools->Export. That will export all your posts to an XML file that you can save on your PC. Next, install WP on your new blog like you normally would. Now login to the dashboard of your new blog and select Tools->Import. Import the XML file that you saved earlier. It will also download all your images from the old blog to your new one.

I tried it when I moved from Wordpress.com to a separate host.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Feb 13, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Instead of going through all these hassles, try one thing. In the WP dashboard of your old blog, there is an option Tools->Export. That will export all your posts to an XML file that you can save on your PC. Next, install WP on your new blog like you normally would. Now login to the dashboard of your new blog and select Tools->Import. Import the XML file that you saved earlier. It will also download all your images from the old blog to your new one.
> 
> I tried it when I moved from Wordpress.com to a separate host.


This can work ..................

Or you can request you host:
Remove limitation of one domain name from your account......... transfer your account completely (all 3 domain names)... now delete 2 domain names from your account and put back 1 domain name limitation. This can be easiest 

Rest depend on how your host is helpful.


----------



## appu (Feb 16, 2009)

i just tried again but still i getting problems.....
my traffic is suffering a lot from this can anyone help me out with this prob.....
i can provide all support possible.

plz just help me solve this prob


----------



## victor_rambo (Feb 16, 2009)

I have moved several WP blogs over my localhost and production server and I really don't think that this is any file permission issue. Possibly, the ABSPATH has been hard-coded instead of calculating at runtime. I think you used some caching extension right? Disable it. Perhaps it doesn't know that you have changed hosts.


----------



## appu (Feb 17, 2009)

i had installed wp cache plugin.
have deleted it yet have that permission error.
if i need to edit certain settings for a plugin say global translator then i have to make wpcontent writable and then the plugin folder writeable.....then i can edit any settings in it.

traffic was normal til i was on the older host but after shifting its been dropping itself...

@victor_rambo
can u check my wordpress installation for me......it would be really gr8 coz i just cant figure it out whats wrong wit it.


----------



## thewisecrab (May 31, 2009)

Bump
I dont know how, but I lost all my categories and tags *img195.imageshack.us/img195/6905/34205432.th.jpg
What happened?
Please help


----------



## hullap (Jun 1, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> Bump
> I dont know how, but I lost all my categories and tags *img195.imageshack.us/img195/6905/34205432.th.jpg
> What happened?
> Please help



coincidentally, the same thing happened to me a few days ago, I'm going to file a bug report


----------



## mrintech (Jun 1, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> Bump
> I dont know how, but I lost all my categories and tags *img195.imageshack.us/img195/6905/34205432.th.jpg
> What happened?
> Please help


This is due to MySQL Database Corruption. Contact your host and ask them to recover the database


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 1, 2009)

I removed and reinstalled WP. It's working now


----------

